# I just registered for Lyft, and met mentor, after that...



## wshh8 (Dec 1, 2014)

After that, suddenly I saw on lyft homepage, it requires that driver has to have at least one-year driver license, since I am a new driver(only got my driver license within 7 months), I have passed the mentor process, and she let me wait lyft email for further instruction, I am not sure that I can pass and be an applicable driver, anyone can help? and just wonder if Uber also requires at least one-year driver license?


----------



## UberCbus (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes, both require that you have had your license for over a year


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I think Uber is 3 years.

Less than that does not give a true track record.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

This is a rule I can live with. Sorry.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Even if Lyft or Uber said it's no problem the Public Utility Commission of California states in their regulations about TNC
that one year of driving experience is required however it doesn't state that it has to be a CA drivers license.
I personally had to wait for Uber since my CA DL was around 9months back then.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Ya sorry but no way I would want to be driven around by someone with only 7 months or even 1-2 years of driving experience. 

I've driven for over 15 years and driving for uber definitely still gets tricky at times.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

wshh8 said:


> After that, suddenly I saw on lyft homepage, it requires that driver has to have at least one-year driver license, since I am a new driver(only got my driver license within 7 months), I have passed the mentor process, and she let me wait lyft email for further instruction, I am not sure that I can pass and be an applicable driver, anyone can help? and just wonder if Uber also requires at least one-year driver license?


It will be interesting to see if they even catch it. Good luck.


----------

